# MTA to begin tests of "Charm Card"



## Tygercat (Aug 31, 2009)

We received an email the other day with our MTA alerts asking for volunteers to run a test of MTA's new "Charm Card", Baltimore's version of a chip-embedded "smart card"and AKA "TransitCard". We also saw a sign in the Baltimore Metro about it. The test will apply only to the Metro, and will run this Fall. This program has been delayed for several years. No word on whether or not it will tie into the Washington system, as was originally proposed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2009)

Tygercat said:


> We received an email the other day with our MTA alerts asking for volunteers to run a test of MTA's new "Charm Card", Baltimore's version of a chip-embedded "smart card"and AKA "TransitCard". We also saw a sign in the Baltimore Metro about it. The test will apply only to the Metro, and will run this Fall. This program has been delayed for several years. No word on whether or not it will tie into the Washington system, as was originally proposed.


The "this program has been delayed for several years " quote sounds really familiar here in Austin,home of the never ending saga of delays for our crack

(what they been smoking! :lol: )CapMetro!The tie in to WAS,if it comes,will probably be delayed until our grandchildren can ride it! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the Maryland Transit Administration CharmCard field test appeal:

CharmCard Volunteers


----------

